# any yooper breeders



## melissajean (Jun 4, 2005)

hi. I am wondering if there was any one who bred or owned maltese up here in the U.P of michigan that would let us meet your maltese? or if there is any one going to go to the marquett kennel club dog show over labor day weekend? we are not shure what breed we want to get yet, but we would like to meet the diffrent breeds before we decide


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I am no where near Michigan, but your idea to go to a local kennel club is wonderful. The AMA (www.americanmaltese.org) lists 4 breeders from Michigan. They also have some great information on deciding if maltese is the breed for you. Good luck!


----------



## melissajean (Jun 4, 2005)

thanks


----------

